# Santa Chair



## Keith (Aug 30, 2014)

Finished this one for www.upstatesanta.com. Folds up for easy transportation. Cherry stain and solid maple construction. Its my own design and with the fold up element it was a bit unusual. Let me know what ya'll think

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2014)

Great job Kieth! Not many people get to say they made something for Santa Clause unless they are an elf!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2014)

Kevin, that's why I didn't put a picture of myself on here, I'm kinda dumpy with a big ol head, at least that's what they tell me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 30, 2014)

Keith - Thats just creative as hell and something I think you could sell a lot of. Well done


----------



## FWBGBS (Aug 31, 2014)

Well done Keith.

Great idea and execution!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Keith (Nov 6, 2014)

Here is the finished chair, the upholstery shop was ay behind.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

